# Possible RUB



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I work in a retail store and right now we have tons of tubs for the holiday season (store your holiday stuff and all) and I found some tubs that are 52L tubs (don't know the exact measurements, but the tub said it was 56g or 52L). Since they are only $5 a tub, I figured I'd get one or two and make them into RUBs for either mice or rats. I was wondering how many mice I could house in a tub that size and how many rats?

As an update, the little girls are growing.  I don't have names for them yet, so if anyone has any suggestions.  Both girls are 20-22g now.  The male is still sitting at 31g.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

I believe 13. Lucky! That's pretty good! Here, this is the site I used http://www.thefunmouse.com/info/cagecalculator.cfm


----------

